# SMOKED DEER HAM



## yankee2bbq (Oct 23, 2022)

Hello once again fellow smokers. I believe I have a problem. See, my buddies from work found out that I can smoke deer meat that tastes pretty good.  Who would of thought a Yankee living in the Ozarks would know how to do that? 
Well, here we are, a bone in deer hindquarter (ham).  I injected it with beef stock, salt, sugar and some Worcestershire sauce.  Rubbed it all up with some KOSMOS Honey Chipotle Killer Bee and Boars Night Out BBQ rub. Using the WSM with pear wood for smoke. Took 12 hours at 225 degrees pit temp. Deli sliced it!  Turned out awesome. I enjoy cooking for my buddies!!


----------



## JLeonard (Oct 23, 2022)

You know for  a Yankee you do pretty good work!   That is a mighty fine looking plate of deer. 
Jim


----------



## jaxgatorz (Oct 23, 2022)

That looks great !!


----------



## yankee2bbq (Oct 23, 2022)

JLeonard said:


> You know for  a Yankee you do pretty good work!   That is a mighty fine looking plate of deer.
> Jim


Thanks bud!


jaxgatorz said:


> That looks great !!


Thank you!


----------



## tbern (Oct 23, 2022)

Wow, that looks amazing!!


----------



## yankee2bbq (Oct 23, 2022)

tbern said:


> Wow, that looks amazing!!


Thank you!


----------



## NefariousTrashMan (Oct 23, 2022)

That looks amazing I’m gonna have to give that a try this deer season.


----------



## pc farmer (Oct 23, 2022)

Was it cured?


----------



## poacherjoe (Oct 23, 2022)

Looks very nice !!


----------



## RoHa (Oct 24, 2022)

Hot dam, this is looking really good!


----------



## Buckeyedude (Oct 24, 2022)

Looks very tasty!  Nice color inside and out!


----------



## yankee2bbq (Oct 24, 2022)

pc farmer said:


> Was it cured?


 No



poacherjoe said:


> Looks very nice !!


Thank you!


RoHa said:


> Hot dam, this is looking really good!


Thanks!


Buckeyedude said:


> Looks very tasty!  Nice color inside and out!


Thanks!


----------



## smokerjim (Oct 24, 2022)

Looks good


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Oct 24, 2022)

Heck Yeah!


----------



## CTXSmokeLover (Oct 24, 2022)

Looks great, nice job!


----------



## yankee2bbq (Oct 24, 2022)

smokerjim said:


> Looks good





BrianGSDTexoma said:


> Heck Yeah!





CTXSmokeLover said:


> Looks great, nice job!



Thanks for all the compliments guys! Appreciate it!


----------



## gmc2003 (Oct 24, 2022)

Yankee living in the Ozarks? Buddies? Come-on banjo man. LOL

Seriously that deer meat looks mighty good from my screen. Nice Job Justin.

Point for sure
Chris


----------



## yankee2bbq (Oct 25, 2022)

gmc2003 said:


> Yankee living in the Ozarks? Buddies? Come-on banjo man. LOL
> 
> Seriously that deer meat looks mighty good from my screen. Nice Job Justin.
> 
> ...


Yea…who am I kidding?  
Thanks for the compliment! 
You wouldn’t know it was deer meat! Tastes like a lean brisket!


----------

